# Gloves for sub-zero cycling



## beanzontoast (16 Nov 2010)

Over the years, I've tried a fair few gloves and combinations of them to try to stop my fingers getting really cold on sub-zero rides. Currently, I'm using Thinsulate gloves (thinnish ones!) under thick waterproof overgloves. No good - fingers still pretty cold after half an hour.

I don't ride on drops any more and thought that changing to flats this winter with a diffferent hand position might have solved it, but unfortunately not.

So... what are the current solutions being employed by fellow sufferers?


----------



## BSRU (16 Nov 2010)

I have been using Sealskinz glove liners under Altura windproof gloves, no problems with cold hands at all.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (16 Nov 2010)

i use a thin pair of gloveliners under marmot glade mitts. if it gets really cold then i put another thin pair under the mitts.
i looked at a pair of montane mitts which could be warmer than my marmots and are of a slightly more flexible material so may put them on the christmas list


----------



## jimboalee (16 Nov 2010)

How much cash are you willing to part with?

http://www.wessingtoncryogenics.co.uk/Safety.htm


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Nov 2010)

jimboalee said:


> How much cash are you willing to part with?
> 
> http://www.wessingto...o.uk/Safety.htm



Could come in useful if I fell into a vat of liquid nitrogen on the way to work then!  

Seriously - half the trouble with ski gloves / protective gloves is that they sometimes don't leave you with the flexibility of handling needed for cycling.


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Nov 2010)

BSRU said:


> I have been using Sealskinz glove liners under Altura windproof gloves, no problems with cold hands at all.



Are you very prone to cold fingers when cycling, if you don't mind me asking - is this what prompted this particular combination?


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Nov 2010)

RichK said:


> I'm wearing a pair of skiing gloves at the moment (£10 from Decathlon). Downside is they can be too warm as soon as the temp does go up a bit.



I experimented with ski gloves last winter - bit bulky and believe it or not I still had cold fingers. Maybe they weren't very good quality? I 'inherited' the gloves from my son, and they looked ok - never been skiing personally, so I wouldn't know exactly how toasty they are supposed to keep your hands.


----------



## NormanD (16 Nov 2010)

I bought a cheap pair of thermal gloves from a local mini market £1.50p and very toasty


----------



## yello (16 Nov 2010)

When it's minus zero or there arounds, I wear Specialized Radiant gloves. In fact, they are too warm to wear in higher temperatures.

Obviously, I can't say whether they'll do the job for the OP because everyone is different.

Edit: Layering is also good, silk or thinsulate liner gloves under goretex/windproof, but the Radiants are warmer.


----------



## BSRU (16 Nov 2010)

beanzontoast said:


> Are you very prone to cold fingers when cycling, if you don't mind me asking - is this what prompted this particular combination?


 I am not prone to cold fingers when cycling, I always wear full finger gloves except on days of 20 degrees or more, my toes are though if not properly insulated.
I normally just wear the windproof gloves but bought the liners for temperatures nearer freezing. I could probably just get away with just the windproofs, but as the liners do not restrict my finger movements I thought better safe than sorry. I wear the liners in the morning only, so far not too cold when I return home.
I rode home last night with the temperature about four degrees wearing just the windproofs and had no problems.


----------



## Wooliferkins (16 Nov 2010)

I have used a variety of winter gloves over the years Thinsulate, Gore Windproof and currently Chiba winters but in the serious cold they are all hugely improved by a pair of silk liner gloves I acquired while in the military. (Aircrew get issued with them groundcrew liberate them) A kind relative did get me a pair of the silk liner gloves from Patra but they weren't robust enough and were laddered in no time. Of the lot the Gore were my favourites but the right index finger was a victim of ergolever erosion syndrome within 4-5 months

Neil


----------



## jimboalee (16 Nov 2010)

beanzontoast said:


> Could come in useful if I fell into a vat of liquid nitrogen on the way to work then!
> 
> Seriously - half the trouble with ski gloves / protective gloves is that they sometimes don't leave you with the flexibility of handling needed for cycling.



They were the business for cycling and riding a Skidoo in Canada. NOTHING on the hook at a bike shop in England were half as good.
If you have a circulatory problem in your hands, go straight for the BEST.


----------



## beanzontoast (16 Nov 2010)

Ok - thanks all: some really good leads to chase up on here.


----------



## gwhite (16 Nov 2010)

I've tried the lot but ended up wearing my summer mitts under Sealskinz mitts. Buy the latter big enough to do this and it seems to work.


----------



## auction_stockport (16 Nov 2010)

It may sound crazy but I like to wear a pair of fingerless gloves under a thin pair of leather fashion gloves - I say fashion because they are thinner than any other type. This way you get the flexibility neede and the warmth.

Also, there are hand warmers you can put inside gloves!!

Maybe I have warm hands but try it you may just be suprised.


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Nov 2010)

Go the way of motorcyclists - get a pair of padded windproof gloves and put on a set of "silkies" underneath. I'll be doing that this year. Never had any problems at 60mph - so not expecting them at 20-30mph!


----------



## Brahan (16 Nov 2010)

I have an older version of these: http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/warm-waterproof-gloves-7-137636585/

They're brilliant and have a zip on the back to open should you get too toasty. Excellent, long lasting value. Highly recommended.


----------



## gaz (16 Nov 2010)

I use gore radiator gloves in anything below 7ish degrees.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/gore-bike-wear/radiator-windstopper-gloves-ec024453


----------



## andrew_s (16 Nov 2010)

I used Extremities Velo gloves last winter.
The main points are to get a windproof outer layer, and to have the gloves a loose fit (XXL or whatever, regardless of hand size)


----------



## jay clock (16 Nov 2010)

I have several pairs but the best solution is layering. I have some Windstopper ones with quite a fleecy lining that do down to about 4-6 degrees. I then add silk liners - cheap from Decathlon. I also have some thin merino liners. On top of all of this if needed I have large overgloves that came with some Timberland ski style gloves a while back. These work really well as you can easily add or subtract on the move, whereas liners need you to stop.

So buy big and loose, and layer the inner gloves


----------



## chrisb7 (16 Nov 2010)

I Recently got a pair of Specialized Sub-Zero mitts which have kept my hands warmer than anything else I tried previously. Loose a little feel on the gears as 3 fingers are grouped together but worth it to keep hands warm.

http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=58114


----------



## jay clock (17 Nov 2010)

just remembered I saw these in a shop the other day and liked the look of them. Good reviews too http://www.wiggle.co.uk/craft-siberian-glove/?referid=frogoog&source=googleps


----------



## normskirus (17 Nov 2010)

Hi

I used to wear a pair of sailing gloves. These are mainly neoprene with a leather palm/fingers. Last Xmas I got a pair of endura full monty gloves which Ive been pleased with. I must admit that I rarely suffer from cold fingers on my 45 minute commute. I only got the full finger gloves after an early morning commute in freezing fog with mitts on. I took the mitts because I couldnt find my sailing gloves - it was a painful lesson.

If you want warm fingers then mitts (not the cycling fingerless glove ones) are the way to go. Mitts will warm cold fingers quicker than any super insulated glove. 

Normskirus


----------



## Davidc (17 Nov 2010)

When it gets really cold I use heated ones. Never had cold hands with those.

How sad is that?


----------



## subaqua (21 Nov 2010)

multitask safety gloves from work neoprene /leather combo. about a tenner a pair in the real world. from Greenhams.

had some timberland gloves last yera whe working on a roof plantroom . not bad but not sure how good they would be for cycling. somebody liberated them from my desk drawer in an office move


----------



## Ticktockmy (21 Nov 2010)

A few years ago, I found in one of the Surplus store, mitts which had been made for the guys who worked on the deck of aircraft carriers during wwII, waterproof outside, and a soft cloth inside but between they where filled with down, and had blow up wrist so as to seal them from the ingress of water. Really warm and durable, I keep them for really cold days either cycling or mountaineering, went back to buy some more, but they had sold out. which is a pity


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2010)

Few years a go I bought some cheap £4 Campri ski gloves, they're peachy warm in even the coldest weather. Not too bulky for road-bike and STIs. Main problem is overheating!

This kinda thing.
http://www.sportsdirect.com/campri-ski-gloves-mens-908043?src=google


----------



## Campfire (21 Nov 2010)

Last year I wore a pair of sheepskin gloves that my mum gave me. The only thing is they need covering up when it's wet. Otherwise I use just cheap thermal ones as I find some of the specific cycling gloves are too thick. I used to have a pair of silk liners under mittens.


----------



## buggi (21 Nov 2010)

Wooliferkins said:


> I have used a variety of winter gloves over the years Thinsulate, Gore Windproof and currently Chiba winters but in the serious cold they are all hugely improved by a pair of silk liner gloves I acquired while in the military. (Aircrew get issued with them groundcrew liberate them) A kind relative did get me a pair of the silk liner gloves from Patra but they weren't robust enough and were laddered in no time. Of the lot the Gore were my favourites but the right index finger was a victim of ergolever erosion syndrome within 4-5 months
> 
> Neil



Currently i have the thick altura ones with the liner glove, which are cool. i've also used the same liner inside my Gore windproof ones, which are slightly slimmer gloves so easier to use the gears on the road bike, but the liner did just as good a job. i think the thing to do is "layering" and thats the best thing to do to keep your fingers warm. 

my mate highly recommends silk liners too.


----------



## Bodhbh (25 Nov 2010)

I've got pretty small hands for a bloke and also the circulation isn't that great, so tend to suffer alot from cold hands in winter. Only thing I've found that does the trick is some slightly oversized ski-gloves and some liner gloves. You could always visist somewehre like Snow and Rock explain the situation and see what they have - I had a look in one the other weekend, they have some very serious looking lobster gloves and whatnot.


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2010)

Has anyone tried the pogie / handlebar muffs.... I've been considering it... but just slightly concerned by whether I would be able to remove my hands easily to signal with?


----------



## e-rider (25 Nov 2010)

try specialized sub zero gloves


----------

